# ANNOUNCE: Emblems of Jagdwaffe 1936-45: A More Complete History



## Sidney (Dec 18, 2012)

Gentlemen,

Just a brief note to inform you of the new book on the Luftwaffe fighter arm's emblems covering period from 1936 to 1945. 

At a glance:

Title: Emblems of Jagdwaffe 1936-45: A More Complete History
Author: Sinisa Sestanovic
Format: Paperback
No. of Pages: cca. 278
No. of Emblems: 300+
No. of Photographs: 27
Publisher: Createspace
Language: English
ISBN-13: 9781439286456
Publishing Date: Expected in early-to-mid June 2012
Web link to Amazon: Emblems of Jagdwaffe 1936-1945; A More Complete History: Mr. Sinisa Sestanovic: 9781439286456: Amazon.com: Books

This is a fully revised edition of the Embelms of Jagdwaffe 1937-1945; A Study book that, among many other features, introduces an entirely new classification of the Jagdwaffe emblems, which serves to demonstrate that the introduction of the emblems on the fighter aircraft closely followed the genesis, expansion, and ultimately the death of the Luftwaffe fighter arm. To that effect, the book is now divided into five main chapters—namely, Spanish Civil War Emblems, Pre-WWII Jagdwaffe Emblems, WWII Jagdgruppe/Staffel Emblems (I), WWII Jagdgruppe/Staffel Emblems (II), and WWII Jagdgeschwader Emblems.

Illustrations of the respective emblems follow each of the first four of the above chapters. The fifth, and largest, chapter is organized somewhat differently—every section of the chapter dedicated to a particular Jagdgeschwader is immediately followed by the respective illustrations. All in all, thirty-eight pages of the author’s own renditions of more than three hundred emblems that at one time represented the Jagdwaffe units of certain strength complement the text. Some of these have never been presented before.

Furthermore, there are twenty-seven contemporary photographs, most of them from the German Bundesarchiv Bildarchiv and the author’s private collection. Three pages of line drawings illustrate the emblems’ positions on a variety of fighter aircraft used by the Jagdwaffe throughout the period. Footnotes will direct the reader to useful source information.

Recourse to the existing literature was necessary, but the deductions drawn are the author’s own. The most important bibliographical sources are given at the end of the book. The author takes full responsibility for the book’s errors of commission and omission. Any unforeseen errors in this book will be duly corrected in foreseeable later editions of the book.

The book’s highlights are presented below.

1. The first emblem of the Jagdwaffe,
2. Nachtjagdkette J/88 emblem,
3. 10.(l)/JG134 emblem,
4. I.(l)/JG136 emblem,
5. 4./186 (later) emblem (this one requires revisiting the drawing board),
6. 2./JGr.126 emblem,
7. 1.JG1 and 2./JG1 (3rd formation) emblems,
8. 1.JG2 “Bonzo” emblem,
9. 12.(N)/JG2 emblem,
10. 2./JG3 (later) emblem,
11. 12./JG5 emblem,
12. 7./JG26 “Angel” and the “Black Heart” emblems,
13. Stab/JG27 emblem,
14. 3./JG27 (Channel Front) emblem,
15. Stab II./JG27 emblem,
16. Final interpretation of the 8./JG27 “Black Hand” motif,
17. JG51 (Operation Bagration) emblem,
18. II./JG51 (Operation Barbarossa) emblem,
19. 5./JG51 emblem,
20. 1./JG52 and 2./JG52 (Operation Barbarossa) emblems,
21. Stab II./JG52 emblem,
22. Stab II./JG53 emblem,
23. 1./JG54 and 3./JG54 (Operation Barbarossa) emblems,
24. 4./JG77 (2nd formation) emblem,
25. III./JG77 “Wanderzirkus Ubben” emblem,
26. JG301 “Raging Bull” emblem,
27. III./JG301 and 10./JG301 emblems, and many others newly restored emblems.

I will remain to the members' disposal for any queries they might have regarding the above title.

Regards,
Sidney


----------



## Sidney (Dec 19, 2012)

Since 2006 I have been much more active on the LEMB, so some reviews and general discussion on the book can be found here ANNOUNCE: Emblems of Jagdwaffe 1936-45: A More Complete History - Emblems of Jagdwaffe 1936-1945: A More Complete History [2012] - Luftwaffe Experten Message Board I will also try and upload the interior proof for the members ready reference.


----------



## stona (Dec 19, 2012)

I've got your first book. This new one might have to go on the Xmas list 

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Sidney (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Steve, and thank you for the note . It is not that I got just about everything right in the first edition of the book. This however is a thoroughly revised edition, and I trust that you will not be disappointed.

Best Regards,
Sinisa


----------



## Jadue (Feb 21, 2016)

Hello-

I was wondering if this book has artwork for the Tiger head emblem of (I believe) III./JG11.

Thank you.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 21, 2016)

Not from the same book but is this what you are looking for?













Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 21, 2016)

That would be it.


----------



## Jadue (Feb 21, 2016)

Geo-
That IS the emblem I am looking for! Thank you very much! Very kind of you to post that for me.

I wonder if Mr.Sestanovic included it in his book. May I ask the name of the book from your picture? 

Thank you again!

- Jadue


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 21, 2016)

_View: http://www.amazon.com/Luftwaffe-Emblems-1939-1945-Barry-Ketley/dp/0955426839_


A reviewer said there are a few mistakes in the book but I'm not an expert so I wouldn't know.


Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jadue (Feb 21, 2016)

Geo-
Many thanks for all of the great info!

- jadue


----------



## Jadue (Mar 3, 2016)

Geo- 
Thanks again for your scans and additional information! 

As a follow up to my own question...I saw a copy of "Emblems of Jagdwaffe 1936-45: A More Complete History" yesterday, and the III./JG11 tiger emblem is included.

- Jadue

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jadue (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 9, 2016)

Wouldn't be much a book if it wasn't there.


----------



## Milos Gazdic (Jun 25, 2017)

Anyone knows where I can source a copy for myself - second hand is good enough just not to be crazy expensive.


----------

